# This Rolling Stone article is literally giving the Prime Minister of Canada a blow job...



## Blackrook

Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone

*Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?

Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.

The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.

It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.

When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).



It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.

What the hell is going on here?

He's not black, so that's not the reason.

What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?


----------



## BlackFlag

Yeah Rolling Stine is awful.  It's the liberal equivalent of Breitbart and Fox News.


----------



## Blackrook

Where can we find truthful news articles that don't either give the guy a blow job or attack him with a knife like a homocidal maniac?


----------



## tinydancer

Nothing. I can honestly say Trudeau has done jack shit except bankrupt the country after the Conservatives balanced the books. He just throws money at shit and has broken so many promises especially to First Nations.

But he's a globalist. Maybe that's why they love him.


----------



## Blackrook

The fact that Rolling Stone is giving the guy this kind of stroke his dick treatment makes me think he's a guy I don't like.


----------



## aaronleland

Well, if you're going to suck a man's dick you might as well eat his cum. Anything less is just half-assing it.


----------



## Penelope

Eat your heart out Trump, intelligent and young.


----------



## Moonglow

Blackrook said:


> Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
> He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?
> 
> Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.
> 
> The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.
> 
> It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.
> 
> When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.
> 
> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> He's not black, so that's not the reason.
> 
> What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?


I read no slurping...


----------



## Moonglow

Blackroot, you do know this thread is a sin and you are speaking evil..


----------



## Montrovant




----------



## skye

*Justin Trudeau: The North Star??

My eye.

*

*




*


----------



## miketx

He's turning Canada into Germany and being praised for it by idiotic loons that have no clue what is waiting for them.


----------



## skye

He is a nobody.

His father was, but not him.


----------



## talksalot

Justin's really cute, so I'm not surprised the staff of RS would want to do him; what's really surprising is that you seem to respect "Rolling Stone."


----------



## Pogo

Blackrook said:


> Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
> He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?
> 
> Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.
> 
> The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.
> 
> It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.
> 
> When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.
> 
> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> He's not black, so that's not the reason.
> 
> What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?



There's already a thread on this --- although to be fair you would never have found it from its bizarro title: "They Lost Obama"

-- but having already read the article, I'm pretty sure it mentions nothing about "blow jobs".  Matter of fact it makes no allusions to "blow my dick" at all.  Perhaps you got your reading material mixed up.  Oooopsie.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star??
> 
> My eye.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Don't stop there.........





Say, could you refresh us on when (and how) Norf Korea *"chose" *Dim Dung?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Speaking of slurping and swallowing for your leaders..................anyone catch the new press secretary "the Mooch" last Friday?  Not only was he telling us how great Trump was and that he had the best political instincts of any president ever, but then he went to tell us how Trump can make swish shots from the top of the key in basketball, and that he can sink 3 ft putts on the golf course?

To tell you the truth, what the Mooch said on Friday sounded more like press that would come from N. Korea about Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Pogo

talksalot said:


> Justin's really cute, so I'm not surprised the staff of RS would want to do him; what's really surprising is that you seem to respect "Rolling Stone."



Yep, same thing happened in the first thread --- posters came in to poison the well rather than deal with the content.

Like post 2 did.
Like post 5 did.


----------



## basquebromance

in the article, it says Trudeau admits that he smoked pot AFTER being elected to Parliament


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> View attachment 140665
> 
> Eat your heart out Trump, intelligent and young.



You described her.


----------



## martybegan

CrusaderFrank said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140665
> 
> Eat your heart out Trump, intelligent and young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You described her.
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

CrusaderFrank said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140665
> 
> Eat your heart out Trump, intelligent and young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You described her.
Click to expand...


Trump might be eating his heart out for her too. I don't know.


----------



## skye

Pogo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star??
> 
> My eye.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stop there.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, could you refresh us on when (and how) Norf Korea *"chose" *Dim Dung?  Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...





That's right.

It's all Bush's fault.    *yawn*


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
> He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?
> 
> Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.
> 
> The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.
> 
> It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.
> 
> When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.
> 
> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> He's not black, so that's not the reason.
> 
> What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?


How long has Rolling Stone been such a big thing for you?


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> in the article, it says Trudeau admits that he smoked pot AFTER being elected to Parliament



He also ran on legalizing.
Rump --- not so much.  On the contrary he hired Reefer Madness Dood for AG.

Again, same comparison.  Again, Trudeau is left as the adult in the room.


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star??
> 
> My eye.
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't stop there.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say, could you refresh us on when (and how) Norf Korea *"chose" *Dim Dung?  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.
> 
> It's all Bush's fault.    *yawn*
Click to expand...


How exactly is it "Bush's fault" who he gets born to?

Read the _*caption *_in your own Googly Image.


----------



## Toro

Blackrook said:


> Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
> He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?
> 
> Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.
> 
> The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.
> 
> It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.
> 
> When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.
> 
> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> He's not black, so that's not the reason.
> 
> What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?



Perhaps you do not understand what the word "literally" means.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Did We Change the Definition of 'Literally'?


----------



## Toro

#Altfacts


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau: Canadian Prime Minister, Free World's Best Hope? - Rolling Stone
> 
> *Justin Trudeau: The North Star*
> He was raised in jet-set privilege but overcame tragedy to become Canada's prime minister. Is he the free world's best hope?
> 
> Let's begin by synchronizing our watches. We are in the Eastern time zone.
> 
> The legislative session is over, and Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is about to give his wrap-up press conference. The reporters trudge into the gallery, grumbling, as reporters like to do, about traffic and editors. Someone gives the "10 seconds" signal, and Trudeau strides to the podium. He gives a nod and starts ticking off his accomplishments. The first is self-praise for cutting taxes on the middle class and raising them on the one percent. "We've given nine out of 10 families more money each month to help with the costs of raising their kids," Trudeau says.
> 
> It's strange to witness: He speaks in a modulated, indoor voice. His dark hair is a color found in nature. At home, there is a glamorous wife and three photogenic children, still not old enough to warm his seat at next week's G-20 summit or be involved in an espionage scandal.
> 
> When Trudeau moves on to his feminist bona fides (women and minorities make up more than half of his Cabinet), he pauses for a moment, but does not lose his train of thought. His words are coherent and will not need to be run through Google Translate when he is done (except if you want to translate his French into English).
> 
> 
> 
> It's like the reporter is suckiing the guy's dick and eating his cum.
> 
> What the hell is going on here?
> 
> He's not black, so that's not the reason.
> 
> What did Trudeau do to deserve this kind of blow my dick coverage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you do not understand what the word "literally" means.
Click to expand...


I find it more tragic that the OP apparently does not understand what "blow job" means.


----------



## lpash16951

Blackrook said:


> Where can we find truthful news articles that don't either give the guy a blow job or attack him with a knife like a homocidal maniac?



RightEdition for one. Bother Nathaniel for another. End Times Prophesy News and The Next News Network as others. I can offer up more if needed.


----------



## ABikerSailor

People are squealing about the Rolling Stone article, but I don't hear much squealing over the blowjob that the Mooch gave Trump in his first presser last Friday.


----------



## lpash16951

miketx said:


> He's turning Canada into Germany and being praised for it by idiotic loons that have no clue what is waiting for them.



Liberalism and multiculturalism(white genocide)are just two of the problems facing not only Canada but the rest of the white western world. Merkel is one of those idiotic loons that is out to destroy the white race. Kosher girl Merkel was and probably still is a communist. Canada's PM is an Islamic liberal feminist moron to say the least. His old man started Canada on the road to ruin, and his stupid kid is now trying to finish the job. I would guess that 90% of all politicians in the western world are nothing more than a bunch of politically correct cheats thieves and liars. Just my opinion of course, and I approve this post.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

"Free world's best hope." These liberal cucks have no use for alpha dogs, any more.


----------



## basquebromance

other than Trump, Trudeau is the sexiest world leader

just look at him!


----------



## Moonglow

basquebromance said:


> other than Trump, Trudeau is the sexiest world leader
> 
> just look at him!


When did Trump become sexy?


----------



## Moonglow

lpash16951 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's turning Canada into Germany and being praised for it by idiotic loons that have no clue what is waiting for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberalism and multiculturalism(white genocide)are just two of the problems facing not only Canada but the rest of the white western world. Merkel is one of those idiotic loons that is out to destroy the white race. Kosher girl Merkel was and probably still is a communist. Canada's PM is an Islamic liberal feminist moron to say the least. His old man started Canada on the road to ruin, and his stupid kid is now trying to finish the job. I would guess that 90% of all politicians in the western world are nothing more than a bunch of politically correct cheats thieves and liars. Just my opinion of course, and I approve this post.
Click to expand...

How many whites have died from this delusional genocide?


----------



## basquebromance

Moonglow said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> other than Trump, Trudeau is the sexiest world leader
> 
> just look at him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump become sexy?
Click to expand...


his hair is sexy. and his bullying of his enemies.


----------



## Moonglow

basquebromance said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> other than Trump, Trudeau is the sexiest world leader
> 
> just look at him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump become sexy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his hair is sexy. and his bullying of his enemies.
Click to expand...

His hair is a preplanned cover for bald spots, hardly sexy...bullying, he's a half assed bully...


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> other than Trump, Trudeau is the sexiest world leader
> 
> just look at him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Trump become sexy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> his hair is sexy. and his bullying of his enemies.
Click to expand...


If you can find a way to make testosterone-poisoned aggression "sexy", you need to see a shrink, yesterday.


----------

